

Beyond 22nm: Applied Materials the unsung silicon hero - DigiHound
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/106899-beyond-22nm-applied-materials-the-unsung-silicon-hero

======
cheez
From a quick glance, looks like a solid company.

[http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AMAT&fstype=ii](http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AMAT&fstype=ii)

